# intel Centrino 6150 Wireless Card



## kuku (Sep 3, 2011)

Any ideas about IntelÂ® CentrinoÂ® Advanced-N + WiMAX 6150 wireless card on FreeBSD 8.2? Google search didnt return any results....Works fine under linux...iwn drivers didnt seem to work under BSD. Thanks in advance.

Product Page: http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/centrino/centrino-advanced-n-wimax-6150-brief.html

Output from linux:


```
[   16.087858] iwlagn: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link AGN driver for Linux, in-tree:d
[   16.087861] iwlagn: Copyright(c) 2003-2011 Intel Corporation
[   16.087918] iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17
[   16.087927] iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
[   16.087978] iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless-N + WiMAX 6150 BGN, REV=0x84
[   16.098604] iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: device EEPROM VER=0x557, CALIB=0x6
[   16.098606] iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: Device SKU: 0X9
[   16.098608] iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: Valid Tx ant: 0X1, Valid Rx ant: 0X3
[   16.098621] iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 0 802.11a channels
[   16.098711] iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X
[   16.101184] iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: loaded firmware version 41.28.5.1 build 33926
```


----------

